# Couple of Crappie Patterns



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

It's starting to heat up and I've been busy. Let me know what y'all think. Can't wait to put some crappie in the freezer. :beer:


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

They all look great, I think Im gonna have to order some


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

The first one pink/chartruese isnt on your website is it available?


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Tacpayne said:


> The first one pink/chartruese isnt on your website is it available?


What is your wed site?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Look Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Islander80 said:


> What is your wed site?


His website or mine? here is his
http://www.smoothlures.com/


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

yeah that top one would be sweet for some shad action. Wont be long now.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Look great.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's a new one I really like. Love the body material.


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

SmoothLures said:


> Here's a new one I really like. Love the body material.


What is that body material and where can I get it?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Oyster said:


> What is that body material and where can I get it?


Google cactus chenille. White pearl is what you see above.


----------

